# Mounting Rod holders?



## geauga12 (Jan 29, 2015)

getting ready to mount a liar of quad Rod holders to my fiberglass boat. Question is; any certain way of doing this when I can not get under the gunnel? I can't ad any support plates underneath which I'm not a big fan of... 

Do I just start holes with a drill bit? Then lag bolt it to the gunnel?


Thanks


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I would use plates, if they move around much they'll crack the glass


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

If you cannot get underneath for backing plates, I would make an oversize mounting plate locate and predill screw holes, then use double sided foam tape to mount the bracket. once happy lock it down with the screws. The double sided foam tape is the same stuff used to atttach trim moldings on automobiles. It will distrute the forces and should stop stress cracking around the screws.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

i would use a track system if there is room.do you need be able remove them for a cover? is there room to stick your hand under to put nuts on bolts if there is acess if not i wouldnt go screwing or drilling chances u hit the wires that run under than you would have a bigger problem.any rails u can mount to what kind of boat is it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use the cannon tracks on my boat and just used screws to mount the tracks. the screws in fiberglass will hold your holders with no problem. I mounted my holders to the tracks then lifted my 220 lb body off the ground just holding 2 of the rod holders and the screws held my weight. I do check them often but have never had a problem with the screws coming loose.
sherman


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

predrill holes to prevent cracking. smear 5200 on the underside of the track if you never want to remove it... otherwise use 4200. between the screws and the adhesive, it should stay. I will be using that technique to mount a new 23-rod Cisco holder to the hardtop of my Baha next week.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

privateer said:


> predrill holes to prevent cracking. smear 5200 on the underside of the track if you never want to remove it... otherwise use 4200. between the screws and the adhesive, it should stay. I will be using that technique to mount a new 23-rod Cisco holder to the hardtop of my Baha next week.


Just put a set of tracks on my ranger last week. I bought a set of high speed step bits from Northern Tool while in Atlanta and will never drill fiberglass without them in the future, They drilled clean and no cracking of the gel coat, plus they held the screws no problem

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631754_200631754


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

If you can through bolt it, then drill holes oversized and put fender washers on the back. Bed it in 4200/5200 as stated above. Lay the desired plate down first and outline it in masking tape. Helps to not get caulk everywhere and allows you to mock it up and make sure you have it where you want it. What boat are you rigging? If someone else has the same rig you'll get better info. nylon lock nuts, or a double nut keep them in place, blue locktite if nothing else.


----------

